# My tap water question



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Hi all.
I have just looked up my tap water info on the supplier's website.



 
I'm assuming this is a good result for Apistogramma cacatuoides, Green Neons, and Panda Cories, the fish I will be keeping?


----------



## Edvet (28 Jul 2018)

Super
Nothing holding yoo back from doing lots of waterchanges
(only thing you need to find out if there is chlorine or something like that in your water)


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Edvet said:


> Super
> Nothing holding yoo back from doing lots of waterchanges
> (only thing you need to find out if there is chlorine or something like that in your water)


Many thanks Edvet.
I'm really glad the results are positive for my chosen species, for some reason I thought it would be hard water.
Can't find info on my supplier's website about chlorine despite doing a search. I always assumed all tap water in the UK had chlorine present?


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2018)

Hello,
       You only need to add any dechlorinator at water change time. This is very easy. Make sure you use a product that neutralizes chloramine if that is shown on your water report or if it is unclear. Normal chlorine will dissipate after 24-48 hours, so many people will store water for the weekly water change. Chloramine however will not dissipate so it has to be treated. It's just as easy to treat directly from the tap however instead of storing water. Products such as Amquel neutralize both chlorine and chloramine, but there are many other brands that do the same job.

Cheers,


----------

